# Grapple/equipment questions



## nickblaze466 (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a 14ft dual axle dump trailer i purchased last year for firewood delivery. I'm looking to mount a grapple and a small gas motor on the tongue of the trailer. 

i've been doing some searching for used grapple arms, have had no luck. also been looking for new grapple arms, the only real place i've found them is hud-son and 15k for just the arm sounds outrageous. 

whats a good price to pay for one of these, and is there any place to find a decent used one? i don't need anything the size of a prentice loader, just about 15ft of reach, and approx 1000lbs capacity. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ducaticorse (Dec 30, 2010)

nickblaze466 said:


> I have a 14ft dual axle dump trailer i purchased last year for firewood delivery. I'm looking to mount a grapple and a small gas motor on the tongue of the trailer.
> 
> i've been doing some searching for used grapple arms, have had no luck. also been looking for new grapple arms, the only real place i've found them is hud-son and 15k for just the arm sounds outrageous.
> 
> ...


 
Don't worry, you couldn't mount a prentice on that rig anyway. Bailey's has the grapple you want for 12 grand LOL. A hydro unit to run the thing is going to be at least a thousand, I've seen them for over 2G at bailey's. I've got a prentice 110 on a log truck, but have been looking to mod my F600 chip truck by adding a small grapple such as the one you speak of to the body behind the cab, or fab a mount to put it to the rear and to the side somehow. 
If you find a used one that you're gonna pass on, lemme know!


----------



## nickblaze466 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah i wasn't talking about mounting the prentice to the trailer, I have an f700 log truck i was thinking of putting one of those on. 

12k on bailey's eh? i'll have to check that out, thats better than 15k - although i was thinking i was going to spend around 8. 

i have the hydro unit already, just need the arm.


----------



## ducaticorse (Dec 31, 2010)

nickblaze466 said:


> Yeah i wasn't talking about mounting the prentice to the trailer, I have an f700 log truck i was thinking of putting one of those on.
> 
> 12k on bailey's eh? i'll have to check that out, thats better than 15k - although i was thinking i was going to spend around 8.
> 
> i have the hydro unit already, just need the arm.


 
Oh cool. I want to add my arm to my F600 chip truck. Bailey's has 3 arms available, but only 1 with your specs, the next clsest 1 is 10K. Make sure you have enough flow with your hYdro unit to use the arm properly


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 1, 2011)

why spend 12k on a boom to mount on a trailer when you can buy a complete knuckleboom truck for 20k >? i have a 98 gmc 7500 with a N80 knuckleboom, 14 foot dump body with a removable roof so it can also be used as a chip truck. the problem with mounting a boom on a dump trailer is the trailer gvw is prob around 12,000. figure a small boom with engine, hydro tank will weigh 5000, the trailer prob weigs a easy 4000. that only leaves you 3000 lbs to legally carry


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 1, 2011)

here you go:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## vandiesel99 (Jan 2, 2011)

How much flow and pressure do large/small knucklebooms require? What size seperate hydraulic powerunit what it require?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 2, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> why spend 12k on a boom to mount on a trailer when you can buy a complete knuckleboom truck for 20k >? i have a 98 gmc 7500 with a N80 knuckleboom, 14 foot dump body with a removable roof so it can also be used as a chip truck. the problem with mounting a boom on a dump trailer is the trailer gvw is prob around 12,000. figure a small boom with engine, hydro tank will weigh 5000, the trailer prob weigs a easy 4000. that only leaves you 3000 lbs to legally carry


 Very good point. Without a A CDL, you're doinked. I just bought a 74 7500 with a prentice 110 for 7500. 36K original miles, stored and worked indoors. The original frame paint is still shiny...


----------



## TumblebugTaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

When I was 18 I was asked by a tree Co I did welding for had me mount a small boom with a grapple on it for loading brush. It knew of a small knuckle boom that came off a tractor tire repair truck. I mounted it on the front of the trailer and then made the mounts for a grapple. I think he got out for around 
6k The boom was 2500 and the grapple was a 1000 and the metal and hoses was 1000 and my labor was about 1500. It was only about 12 feet of reach. The motor that runs the dump trailer was used to power it.


----------



## loadthestove (Jan 2, 2011)

Try looking in trader online in the southeastern ky area.the logging business in this area has all but stopped .lots of logging equipment sitting around basically rusting to the ground.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 2, 2011)

ill sell you this for 20k witch is a super killer deal. dont wait till spring , the price will be way MORE

484 905 2292 joe


----------



## nickblaze466 (Jan 3, 2011)

Joe - thats a nice truck! i've got one pretty much just like it, its just a little older. the arm does come in handy, but it still needs two people to run it. I'm looking with something for a grapple on the end so I can have someone run the logs out solo. 

as far as the weight stuff goes and licensing, i have a class A with the doubles, triples, tanker, hazmat and school bus endorsements.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 3, 2011)

i have a similar truck to this one coming in with a prentice boom & grapple on it, price will be around 25,000


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 3, 2011)

jo6wo said:


> i have a similar truck to this one coming in with a prentice boom & grapple on it, price will be around 25,000
> 
> I'm looking for a solid 15 inch or better chipper in decent shape. pref a bandit


----------

